# So I'm new to this, please help!



## gemini2318 (Dec 19, 2006)

*So I know there's all kinds of chemicals you need to add to the fish tank in order for the fish to stay healthy. Is it ok that I put all these chemicals right after the other or will it hurt the fish? And I'm not sure how often I should put these chemicals in????? Please help! Thanks.*


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

First of all lets start off by asking what chemicals you are talking about? Then we will be able to tell you if you can or not.


----------



## gemini2318 (Dec 19, 2006)

Like the aqua safe, nitraban, ammo lock, stress coat, ph bullseye, water clear.


----------



## gemini2318 (Dec 19, 2006)

sorry i posted this in the wrong section!!!!  :lol:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you mean to put this in the freshwater section? If so just PM me and I'll move it there for you.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

She posted it in the wrong section, Mike. Her questions have already been answered in FW section.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2447


----------

